# Another tree question



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I had to take down another tree for my workshop and would like to know what it is and if it has any use. The leaves are similar to the Hackberry but a little different and the bark and grain are definitely different. Your expertise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not really sure but I will take a wag. I think it might be a fruitless malberry.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sassafras maybe.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Definately not Sassafras. The leaves are not close for Sassafras. It is fun to turn woods however just to see how they turn out. Give it a try. Don't look very big but can turn something small.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If anybody wants it let me know. I'm throwing it on the burn pile this morning but won't burn it for a while to let everything dry. You're welcome to it if you want any or all of it. In NW Houston - drop me a PM if you do.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for offering it up. Its a little too far for me to come get it. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, me to. Way too for to go. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The leaves kinda look like a legustrum but the bark doesn't so much. I haven't see many that big though. I'm trying to figure out how to store 1500+ board feet of walnut in my garage and still leave enough room to work or I'd take a few pieces myself. How big around is the main trunk anyway. We're in the same part of town. 

Dangit, I tell myself no then ask anyway. I'm going to have a lumber yard before long.

later, biggreen


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=4793&cs=3931

I put one in my garage - really helps with all the long boards I have


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I've got a home made version of that that was full before I bought this wood. Granted I have a toyota tacoma so I'm not hauling huge loads of wood but I have 4 truck loads now and have 2 1/2 more to go. I load the truck til it looks stupid because the back is so low. I think I'd need 15 or 20 of those racks. It was sitting on three 4x8 (or so) pallets in the warehouse. All of it is 5/4. Some of the boards are 12' long and 14" wide. It's all S2S so I have some work to do on it but the price was a steal. He's got two pallets of poplar too I might buy. Don't know where the heck I'll put that? Thanks for the link though.

later, biggreen

If my garage caught on fire now,... well, it would burn hot and burn for a long while. Probably smell good too, except for all those wires and stain. That and the propane tanks might spread things around the neighborhood a little.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> The leaves kinda look like a legustrum but the bark doesn't so much. I haven't see many that big though. I'm trying to figure out how to store 1500+ board feet of walnut in my garage and still leave enough room to work or I'd take a few pieces myself. How big around is the main trunk anyway. We're in the same part of town.
> 
> Dangit, I tell myself no then ask anyway. I'm going to have a lumber yard before long.
> 
> later, biggreen


I'll measure later to be sure (I'm upstairs and it's way out back) but it's probably around 12-14". I've cut it into smaller pieces now (foot and a half - 2 feet but some are longer) so I'm not sure if it would do you any good but you're welcome to it if you want it. They're stacked at the back of my lot and we can toss them in the bucket of the tractor and dump them into your truck or trailer.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to pass. That's the size I've been looking for but I'd probably just stack it in the garage and never get around to it anyway. I think I'm building an outdoor bar w/ a built in kegerator and marble top next. That will keep me busy for a while.

later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I won't light off the burn pile for a while to let everything dry so if you change your mind or if anyone else wants them give me a shout.


----------

